# I want to visit my daughter for Fathers Day. Can wife stop me?



## unbiased help (Apr 28, 2012)

We are still married. She is stationed in Germany and I am deployed. I asked her to come out there for mothers day and she said it was too soon and that she didn't want me there. We have talked back and forth about this divorce for about a month and a half and I want to go there and visit my daughter for my first fathers day. I would like to stay at her apartment (which is in her name), but I'm not entirely sure she will be cool with it. Does she have any legal obligations to let me stay there? If she doesn't let me, will she be obligated to ensure that I have ample time with my daughter while I am on leave? Just trying to figure out what rights I have as a father who is still married, not legally separated, and no restraining orders in place.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Wow. Is she living on post?

You are dealing with a foreign country's laws, and I really have no idea, but I bet someone here will. 

I would suggest perhaps concentrating on spending time with your daughter, and not complicate it by asking to stay at her apartment. That's conflating two different issues. Surely you can get some cheap military short-term housing?

I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------

